# Suggestion for changes to Slingshot Of The Month



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I do understand that multiplying categories for Slingshot of the Month creates a serious strain on the SOTM moderator. But the suggestion of different categories does have some merit. Perhaps we could have a compromise ... something like the following.

We could begin by deciding on appropriate sub-categories. Then each category would be assigned to a month, like the following example.

January ... naturals

February ... laminates

March ... board cuts

April ... metal

etc.

The categories will cycle ... after the other categories have had their month, it will be the turn of naturals again ... etc. Each month will be open for nomination of slingshots of that particular category that have been posted since the last time that category was up for nominations.

This proposal should not add to the weight of the moderator in charge. Each sub-category will have its own month and slingshots in that category will not be edged out by those not in the category for that month.

You could even have an "open" month where all sub-categories are eligible.

The only complication is what to do about slingshot of the year. You could make that an open competition ... or (more work for the moderator) you could have SOTY for each sub category.

All right, folks ... please post your suggestions for changes, your comments, your criticisms. Do not worry ... I have a very thick skin, so you can be blunt. And as I generally do not participate in this contest, I have no particular ax to grind. If you want changes made, or if you do not want changes made ... now is the time to speak up.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Dangit, Backspace just deleted all my work. I'l re-write as a quicker version:
Okay, I can see problems with the format. People would only get 3-4 chances to be nominated a year.

Also it could be hard to classify what slingshot is.

For example what if it had Natural forks, Metal core, And laminate palm swell?

My idea is this, 
MONTHS:

1.Board Cut

2.Any

3.Different Materials (micarta, HDPE, Polymorph etc)

4.Any

5.Laminate (this would include cores and such)

6.Any

7.Board Cut

8.Any

9.Different Materials

10.Any

11.Laminate

12.Any

This of course could be changed, as we see fit.

I'd also be happy to "host" the threads, If the mods have a issue or delay or if i am needed

I would assume with IPBoard you would have a "hidden" mods only thread. I could make a "form" for each topic required, In which the only thing you need to replace is the month, and nominees names etc.

This should save a lot of time and hopefully stress. If you decide do go ahead with this i'l get right on it, Thanks


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

I really like your ideas. I think they'd be an improvement.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I thinck there should be a vote each month for each category. After all what if no one made any metal?might happen.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

A little bit I can see the need for a 'natural' catagory, but anything more than that will just complicate things too much.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm kind if liking Individual's idea there, and if there was no metal for that month it could always be switched to something else in the nominations thread? Yes/no? Although I myself don't have any issues with our current system, I can see the headache it could cause if expanded upon, and I would prefer to be stress free. I mean this forum is my fun zone, and the most amount of stress I want to have is picking who I want to vote on


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

My opinion is:

- each month only the first place wins, no second or third (like the SOTY)

Categories:

- naturals and boardcuts (wood only)

- laminates (wood and other materials)

- metals and plastics (any kind of)

I don't know if it could be easy to run by a mod or not.

Thanks

Best regards

Bob.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> I thinck there should be a vote each month for each category. After all what if no one made any metal?might happen.





PorkChopSling said:


> I'm kind if liking Individual's idea there, and if there was no metal for that month it could always be switched to something else in the nominations thread? Yes/no? Although I myself don't have any issues with our current system, I can see the headache it could cause if expanded upon, and I would prefer to be stress free. I mean this forum is my fun zone, and the most amount of stress I want to have is picking who I want to vote on


If no one made a metal...but what if ONE person made a metal? Automatic win? There's no way to diverge from the current system without causing more "burden" for the mod; if the aforementioned rotating materials system were to be implemented, then the whole slingshot of the year contest would have to be abandoned.

I'm for leaving well enough alone, myself...but if the mod work-load wasn't an issue, I wouldn't mind seeing catagories of slings, instead of materials, separated (pfs, starship, etc). 
My feeling is, I LOVE flippinout's winning starship; it's a masterpiece, & more than worthy of an award, but I'm not 100% sure it should have been in the running with all the others. It's akin to a peach cobbler winning an apple pie contest (sorry, I'm a bit hungry)...absolutely delicious in every way shape & form, just...out of place. In the Tentacle's perfect world, it would have one in its own category, with which there would have been ample competitors. But this would create quite a bit more work, & spreading em' out like that might take something away from the spirit of the thing, despite all that'd have to go into it. I dunno...like I said, the system in play works well, & there's really no need to tinker with it, but without so much as a single disparaging feeling towards that starship, it seems "off" that it won....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Categories assigned to a given month sounds like a good idea. The best natural for a given month ect.Gives a natural a shot instead of competing with an expensive machined piece that we all don't have access to. I wish I had a shop like some of the builders here.lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Remember that under my suggestion, the nominations for a given month could be any slingshot of the designated type that had been posted since the LAST TIME that type was up for nominations. For example, if metals were the type of the month for March and did not cycle around until, say August, then any metal slingshot posted between March and August could be nominated. Since there are bound to be at least 4 sub-categories, you would be pretty well certain to have several from which to choose in any 4 month time span.

I should also say that the categories I suggested were mere examples. If there seems to be consensus on some such scheme, then it will be up to the forum members to decide on the sub-categories. It could be as simple as naturals vs all others ... or there could be half a dozen categories.

I will say that having a bunch of sub-categories every month really seems to be a non-starter. So I suggest the first thing to be decided is whether or not you want to have a designated sub-category each month, with nominations open to any slingshot of the monthly sub-category that has been posted since the last time that sub-category was up for nominations. If that is the way you want to go, rather than stay with the current system, then we can decide sub-categories later. If you would rather stick with the current setup, we need not even get into a discussion of sub-categories.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

1) if voting for a slingshot made in (ex.) january, dont call it february slingshot of the month. even though the month of voting and winning is in february, call it january's slingshot of the month, that will avoid one confusion.

2) either no vendors are allowed to be nominated or they get thier own category

3) contest should be for regular members , meaning non-vendors.

4) categories will just make it confusing, even ones on a rotational basis.

5) if you were to have categories, i can only see it as being 2 categories, all wood and other.

6) limit the number of nominations one can receive in any given month.

7) limit the number of wins.

8) get rid of slingshot of the month, it only seems to cause butt hurt and ego deflation.

on a side note- every year this comes up, and it stays the same. only time someone seems to question the process is when thier own slingshot gets little or no votes or they get tired of seeing the same person win or get nominated on a regular basis. im my opinion, it has become a bit of a popularity and eye candy contest.

discuss . . .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> 1) if voting for a slingshot made in (ex.) january, dont call it february slingshot of the month. even though the month of voting and winning is in february, call it january's slingshot of the month, that will avoid one confusion.


Amen to that, brother...


Imperial said:


> 2) either no vendors are allowed to be nominated or they get thier own category
> 3) contest should be for regular members , meaning non-vendors.


Another excellent idea...



Imperial said:


> ...it has become a bit of a popularity and eye candy contest.


...sort of the point, no?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Guys,

I appreciate the thoughts going into this.

However, the suggestions are getting too complicated or difficult to manage. If three months have passed and now it is the month to vote on naturals, do you think many people will remember the naturals posted early on in the cycle?

I have a short attention span, and I can't even remember all the SS in one given month. 

fwiw

Darren


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> Guys,
> I appreciate the thoughts going into this.
> However, the suggestions are getting too complicated or difficult to manage. If three months have passed and now it is the month to vote on naturals, do you think many people will remember the naturals posted early on in the cycle?
> I have a short attention span, and I can't even remember all the SS in one given month.
> ...


Yeah, I think the materials segregation is a non-starter. Categories of design per month is feasible but burdensome. Leaving be is probably the most reasonable, however, Imperial's idea about restricting vendors, or preferably giving them their own category, would seem a reasonable amendment.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I am going to break my rule of not joining in the "SOTM" discussions.. since this occurs often and sometimes becomes repetitive. I also usually don't join in because I don't mind how it is, and also wouldn't mind it if it changed I just like looking at slingshots.

One thing I will mention first.. and really believe there is no room for discussion is.. there will be no segregation of vendors and non vendors... someone selling slingshots doesn't change the fact they enjoy the craft any more or less than any other member.. also it doesn't set their skill level any different than the other beautiful slingshots crafted by members here that choose not to vend...

Another point, besides the simplicity of the current set up, that it hasn't changed is... that with in every discussion of suggested changes there are debates and disagreements in the suggestions themselves so no change would have seemed to extinguish the "issues".

One last point.. remember this is suppose to be about fun and encouragement.. nothing life determining , so I will admit some of the seriousness is perplexing to me... don't get me wrong, I am not dismissing the topic,, just that it doesn't have to get emotional like it sometimes had in the past.

*************************************** meat of message **********************************************

Oddly enough, I like Charles Idea.. not saying it is complete, but it looks to me that the possibilities of going a certain direction are there.

Here is what I gathered from observation...

Maybe a vote by catagory is in order..

Having this done every month is understandably labor intensive.. especially since if we add catagories, KNOW people will be working on everyone of them which will multiply the occasional hurt by X amount of catagories.

alternating them from month to month seems like a logical choice.. that of course doesn't go with "issues" in itself.

So, How I see it,, if the current set up has problems means that we are having too many of these comps for the size of possible participants we actually have.. maybe we all need breathing room

Maybe a quarterly comp is more suitable.. then we can have major catagories... with slingshots that have been made in the past 3 months or something...

These are just suggestions... or something to add to the pile... either way.. I think we just enjoy the positives of it .. no matter how its set up....

LGD


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...and for the love of all that is sacred, adjust it...please please PLEASE adjust it...so that the name correlates to the month; it's got to be the most asinine thing to have, as Imperial said, January's SOTM called February's SOTM...c'mon now...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Mister Magpie said:


> Guys,
> 
> I appreciate the thoughts going into this.
> 
> ...


So, I interpret this as you suggesting to have a SOTD (slingshot of the day?)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

..all of this could be resolved by dissolving the SOTM, & only doing a SOTY...

OR by leaving well enough alone.

The purpose for restricting vendors...or giving them their own place... Isn't because they're inherently better -I think many of the artists here are kicking out as good, if not better than the vendors- but to create more fairness amongst the vendors themselves. It's a far-cry analogy, but it could be likened to interviews & media attention given to specific candidates in the run-up to an election; if the spotlight only shines on one or two, that means that by default, the others are left somewhat in the shadows. If vendor A has a metric ton of work to do, & Vendor B is caught up with time to kill (or other craftsmen in his employ), then he has more time to work on entry. If that entry is in with the populace being marketed to, then it's that much brighter of a spotlight...make sense-ish?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> One last point.. remember this is suppose to be about fun and encouragement.. nothing life determining , so I will admit some of the seriousness is perplexing to me... don't get me wrong, I am not dismissing the topic,, just that it doesn't have to get emotional like it sometimes had in the past.


this is true. when you think about it, what do you really win ? a badge ! ooooooh whoopie freakin' doo ! i always felt that it would mean more if the winner got a prize of some sort, like a sampler of bands or tubes. or maybe a gift certificate from a vendor. and at the end of the year, whom ever wins singshot of the year, maybe a slingshot of thier choice, or up to a certain dollar amount, as a prize. this is why i always felt that vendors should not be in the nominations but instead, help further the monthly contest by supplying prizes. every month it can be a different vendor. for the monthly contest just something simple, like i said earlier, a sampler of supplies of pouches, bands/tubes, a gift certificate or he!!, even a freakin t-shirt that says SSF on it or a trucker hat with the SSF forum logo patch on it. after all, it is about furthering the sport of slingshots and the forum itself. this monthly contest is a great way for them, vendors and SSf forum, to capitalize on the expansion of slingshots as a sport.

discuss . . .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Mister Magpie said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


LoL...it's a prolific enough lot we've got


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ..all of this could be resolved by dissolving the SOTM, & only doing a SOTY...
> 
> OR by leaving well enough alone.
> 
> The purpose for restricting vendors...or giving them their own place... Isn't because they're inherently better -I think many of the artists here are kicking out as good, if not better than the vendors- but to create more fairness amongst the vendors themselves. It's a far-cry analogy, but it could be likened to interviews & media attention given to specific candidates in the run-up to an election; if the spotlight only shines on one or two, that means that by default, the others are left somewhat in the shadows. If vendor A has a metric ton of work to do, & Vendor B is caught up with time to kill (or other craftsmen in his employ), then he has more time to work on entry. If that entry is in with the populace being marketed to, then it's that much brighter of a spotlight...make sense-ish?


oddly . . . , yes it does make sense. the other factor comes into play also, a very few do it for retail, but most do it for hobby.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > One last point.. remember this is suppose to be about fun and encouragement.. nothing life determining , so I will admit some of the seriousness is perplexing to me... don't get me wrong, I am not dismissing the topic,, just that it doesn't have to get emotional like it sometimes had in the past.
> ...


That'd definitely get their product out as much, if not better than, an entry...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like it the way it is, and not just because I've been managing it for the past couple months.
I can't think of any simpler way to do it. People nominate and then people vote. So what if people nominate their friends? That friend still had to make a slingshot. If it's not cool then people won't vote for it.
Categories would only serve to dilute the honor of winning, as far as I'm concerned. Unless someone wants to nominate me for spraypainted starship of the month, then I'm all for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

M.J said:


> I like it the way it is, and not just because I've been managing it for the past couple months.
> I can't think of any simpler way to do it. People nominate and then people vote. So what if people nominate their friends? That friend still had to make a slingshot. If it's not cool then people won't vote for it.
> Categories would only serve to dilute the honor of winning, as far as I'm concerned. Unless someone wants to nominate me for spraypainted starship of the month, then I'm all for it :thumbsup:


yeah, that's what it basically comes down to- if you feel compelled to vote, for whatever reason, vote. if you don't feel compelled to vote, for whatever reason, don't vote.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The idea of cycling months with styles is too complex to maintain. Not for the Mods(I have complete faith) but for everyone. The simplicity of one rule(must be posted this month) is what allows members to nominate easily. Implementing complex structure like this makes it harder for everyone( the folks that do the nominating) thus discouraging participation. Although the current set up may not be perfect, it is simple enough to work. I for one am against changes of this type.

Keep it simple, or it will drown in a mire of complexity. I for one would rather see a somewhat flawed competition that a cluster**** that no one will want to participate in.

If we all conducted ourselves with respect, honor, and honesty this would not be a problem.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

And we've come full circle


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Agreed, it's fine the way it is.

Almost...if ONE thing can come of this, though....can it be the changing of the name to reflect the actual month that the slingshot was made in? Made in January=January SOTM ...Yes? No? Maybe? It really is nuts...I mean, is there a reason for this that I'm missing???


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Agreed, it's fine the way it is.
> Almost...if ONE thing can come of this, though....can it be the changing of the name to reflect the actual month that the slingshot was made in? Made in January=January SOTM ...Yes? No? Maybe? It really is nuts...I mean, is there a reason for this that I'm missing???


You'll have to ask someone smarter than me. I'm not sure why it's that way :iono:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> I like it the way it is, and not just because I've been managing it for the past couple months.
> I can't think of any simpler way to do it. People nominate and then people vote. So what if people nominate their friends? That friend still had to make a slingshot. If it's not cool then people won't vote for it.
> Categories would only serve to dilute the honor of winning, as far as I'm concerned. Unless someone wants to nominate me for spraypainted starship of the month, then I'm all for it :thumbsup:


 Caution: slightly off topic!
Hey M_J, I want to let you know that I planned to vote for your starship right after I saw it. Slingshots deserve nominations for innovation and joy of shooting, as much as sleek sexy gloss.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I think it'd be super easy to just have a 'natural' section along with an everything else section. And maaaaybe a starship section maybe. But that's definitely as difficult as it needs to get . It's not that difficult. And I think would be very manageable .


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I say it's fine, nay, better than fine, the way it is. No need to change anything.

I, however, I was forced to change something it would be to limit the nominations to the first ten each month (or some similar top ten criteria).


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

ash said:


> I say it's fine, nay, better than fine, the way it is. No need to change anything.
> 
> I, however, I was forced to change something it would be to limit the nominations to the first ten each month (or some similar top ten criteria).


Yes Sir, never change a running system


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was just thinking, if i were a vendor, i would request any of my slingshots nominated to be withdrawn from sotm competition. its best if its a competition amongst the regular members.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

There were some great ideas in here...too bad no action was ever taken with them.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Some good solid thinking in there...

I would have like to have had 2 categories. A limited (naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material) and a unlimited (everything else). Multiple nominations allowed (through the month of original posting, immediately - collected at month end - voted for the following month) - in fact everything posted in a month should be game (but owner/admin withdrawals allowed) - but needs to be a new post - 'a birthing'. Banded or not banded.

I would run have this - but don't think I'd be able to do it justice unfortunately.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for referencing this thread Bruce. My God this is stale. So many arguments. This one stuck out:

lightgeoduck- "One thing I will mention first.. and really believe there is no room for discussion is.. there will be no segregation of vendors and non vendors... someone selling slingshots doesn't change the fact they enjoy the craft any more or less than any other member.. also it doesn't set their skill level any different than the other beautiful slingshots crafted by members here that choose not to vend..."

TT countered with: The purpose for restricting vendors...or giving them their own place... Isn't because they're inherently better -I think many of the artists here are kicking out as good, if not better than the vendors- but to create more fairness amongst the vendors themselves. It's a far-cry analogy, but it could be likened to interviews & media attention given to specific candidates in the run-up to an election; if the spotlight only shines on one or two, that means that by default, the others are left somewhat in the shadows. If vendor A has a metric ton of work to do, & Vendor B is caught up with time to kill (or other craftsmen in his employ), then he has more time to work on entry. If that entry is in with the populace being marketed to, then it's that much brighter of a spotlight...make sense-ish?

Great point-counterpoint there and an interesting dilemma, I can see both sides. My God this is stale...

You know what isn't? Our very own "Shot o' the Month." Post a sub 60 second video of your most excellent shot for consideration. Nominate and vote as usual. An Administrative Screening Tribunal or "AST" comprised of 3 moderators, will render final, indisputable decisions on any and all credibility disputes.

Might be fun and it's eminently more inclusive. We remove both vendor - non-vendor static as well as materials beefs. This badge would get to the purpose behind the pretty. What think you?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A shot of the month is a great idea . I think it would motivate people to get out and shoot . IMO it would be very entertaining to watch as people keep coming up with new shots month by month . It would serve to promote the sport as new people check in on the forum and see how effective slingshots can be .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Questions thus far: Hello CornDawg, I'm a hamburger guy but I occasionally read your posts. Would hunting shots be permitted?

A: Certainly. Pest game, eatin' game, or simply that which smells gamey. Just don't target people or we'll point and give shamey...

Q: Hi CornDawg, Were you this annoying as a child? Are you saying there's no limits on distance, environment, or imagination as we create this shot?

A: Yes. Yes I was. And yes, no limits. We've witnessed Treefork's Cross. We've seen James West hit small things from miles away. I once saw Byudzai blow up a trailer park with a single shot...  These exploits should be recognized, nay, cherished!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ah yes.....Alex's explosion was a classic! I still laugh thinking about it, his reaction was priceless.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

SSOTM with 2 or 3 or 4 or 6 categoryes, a number sub-multiple of 12.
Each month ine category so each category will challenge the same times then the others.
Please rules simple and clear...on another forum they are joking about the staff of SSF cause the SSOTM controversy.
SOTY will be a competition between the winners for each category so we can see if people prefer natural or laminated od others.
Shot of the month is a great idea. With badge prizes each month. It could do the shot of the year too!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> ...on another forum they are joking about the staff of SSF cause the SSOTM controversy.


I wouldn't worry about that. It never looks good on the forum when one forum is bashing another. We share 90% of the same members, vendors and some even Mod multiple slingshot forums.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Good call Bruce. We are Brothers of the Sling. Our numbers indicate we haven't the luxury of being smug. These decrepit divisions halt growth, interest, and revenue. We'd all like to see a resurgence- more tournaments, continued innovation, more family participation. etc... That can't happen in an atmosphere where Tards come to learn and find us bickering like bar hags. Everybody has to give a little; that's just the way of it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been giving this some thought... 2 things I'd like to propose as I think they are linked (or link-able).

Firstly lets kill SSOTM - as its been done. Think the reasons are justified, if disappointing.

Rather install a gallery of best SS of the month - in categories - Boardcuts & Naturals and everything else. With a little spiel about the work/builder/location in question. If its nominate-able its in. So it becomes a reference top browse the 'art', and be inspired. Don't think we need to be dishing out gold stars necessarily.

Then following this is to set up a similar gallery for a historic reference for SS's as per the German site - so it can be built up as a reference tool - again with a little info on the pieces in question. Think this should include the works of the hall-of-famers, and modern manufacturers - there are a few members here who have some great examples of vintage items which could be added (Gopher, Flatband etc.)


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Lots of good ideas coming out. I like having a different, limited, category each month as it will recognize many different approaches and styles. Think of it this way, you wouldn't want to enter your tricked out VW bug in a race with a bunch of Porsches.

GP


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

If the idea of a theme month (which I think is awesome) is a no-go and still won't bring back Mod run, badges being awarded, how about this....

Here's a non Mod run suggestion for a member driven SSOTM themed contest, non-sanctioned, just for fun and bragging rights, no badges, no awards. This would be run by the members, no moderation needed (unless things get out of hand). This is for makers to submit their own work, rather than wait to be nominated.

* The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only
* Only one entry per person, so pick your best one of the month (perhaps this can be max of 3 entries for busy-builders)
* The challenge runs from a certain date, say the 1st to the 21th of the Month.
* Voting would run from the 22nd to the 28th (same thread voting or separate thread, not sure what's best or easiest).
* Winner announced a couple days after that, 29th to 31st
* The person with the most votes is the winner.
* The winner of the previous month's challenge picks new theme and a thread is created, different from current theme.
* Theme suggestions: Aluminum core, ply core, natural, composite, poly, board cuts, PFS, original shapes, etc

If you post a frame on the 25th of the month, it would be eligible for the following month if it meets the theme requirements. If you post a frame on the 21st of the month, it is eligible for the current month if it meets the theme requirements.

I'm not sure if this would work and there would definitely be some kinks to work out, but I've seen similar contests run this way with success.

Just an idea, maybe it's too out there and not enough forum interaction here for it to be successful.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Brucered, I like your idea for a member-driven SSOTM contest. Since it would be non sanctioned, no approval or moderators would be needed. Seems like all that is needed to make it happen is a benevolent dictator. I nominate you for the job. You make the rules, you call the shots. (and do all the work  
It's seems curious to me that discussions about SSOTM seem to get more interest and participation than the actual contest did. I already miss the contest, I didn't always participate, but I always paid attention.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've brought up the self nominating idea before as I've been a part of a bow making forum for many years and the method that ended up working for the bow of the month contest is a self-entry contest. basically, if you think you have made a bow (or slingshot in this case) that is worthy you throw your name in the hat. It might take a little time for the kinks to get worked out but in the end it works because you have a good idea if you have made a good slingshot or not and it still comes down to voting. the reason that the bow making forum went this route was that there were a lot less good bows getting posted by the "pros" because they would always win a bow of the month contest and they didn't want to even be entered. so to avoid another win they just stopped posting to the detriment of the forum.

I can't say for sure if that is happening here or not, but if we went to a self-nominating format, we may see some more slingshots being posted by Nathan M, Bob F, etc.


----------

